# What Pokemon type of Gym Leader/Elite 4 member would you be? *Quiz*



## SquishierCobra (Apr 15, 2012)

Post your results here. If you don't get a result within a week, PM me and and I will give you what I think you'd be.

It is an 8-question quiz.

1. Your real life first name

2. Your favorite Nature in the games

3. Your usual battle strategy

4.  Your dream job

5. Favorite color out of white, brown, red, yellow, green, purple, blue, black, silver, or gold.

6. One of your catchphrases you commonly use

7. Your favorite genre of music

8. Favorite mainstream game region


Me:
1. Eric
2. Jolly
3. All-out offense
4. Actor
5. Black
6. Knock it off!
7. Metal
8. Hoenn

I would use the Dark Type.

I would have Shiftry, Sableye, Sharpedo, Skuntank, and Scrafty.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Astrid
2. Timid
3. Use the most effective moves until it faints (I'm rubbish at strategies)
4. Artist, animator or DJ
5. Blue
6. idk what counts as a catch phrase, but I say 'I like pickles' and '...on a stick' a lot.
7. Dubstep :D
8. Johto


----------



## SquishierCobra (Apr 15, 2012)

Hogia said:


> 1. Astrid
> 2. Timid
> 3. Use the most effective moves until it faints (I'm rubbish at strategies)
> 4. Artist, animator or DJ
> ...




Water. Pick your Team.


----------



## Dar (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Shane
2. Calm
3. Hope for the best.
4. Animation artist.
5. Black
6. Close enough.
7. Rock
8. Hoenn


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 15, 2012)

1. I'm not entirely comfortable answering this

2. Adamant

3. Horrid gimmicks that usually don't work, to be honest.

4. Unrealistically, famous musician.

5. Purple

6. Yeah OK/Good joke!

7. Hmmm... that's a hard one. I do so very much enjoy techno, dubstep, jazz, rock, and classical.

8. Johto


----------



## Jolty (Apr 15, 2012)

ok then

1. Brandon
2. brave
3. super effective attacks forever (boring), maybe some status afflicting moves thrown in
4. i don't even have a real answer for this. none. 
5. red
6. "nooooooo"
7. too hard to decide. rock if i /had/ to pick one.
8. sinnoh/unova, unova if i had to pick just one

wow i'm indecisive as hell


----------



## Monoking (Apr 15, 2012)

1...I don't wanna tell! D:

2. "...what's a TM..?"

3. KILL EVERYTHING, BUT USE CUTE WATER TYPES ONLY~

4. um. ...Gym Leader? Jedi Knight? Kaiba Corp employee? idk

5. red

6. Nya!

7. Parodies. Like Brooklyn Rage...

8.  Johto


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Luke
2. Adamant 
3. Stall
4. Writer
5. Purple
6. ...Go team...
7. Good music
8. Hoenn


----------



## SquishierCobra (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, the one day I decide to play and MMORPG, I get so many requests!



PenguinAndFriends said:


> 1. Luke
> 2. Adamant
> 3. Stall
> 4. Writer
> ...


Ghost.



Atem's Girlfriend said:


> 1...I don't wanna tell! D:
> 
> 2. "...what's a TM..?"
> 
> ...


Water



Jolty said:


> ok then
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. brave
> ...


Fire.




Chief Zackrai said:


> 1. I'm not entirely comfortable answering this
> 
> 2. Adamant
> 
> ...


Psychic.



Dar said:


> 1. Shane
> 2. Calm
> 3. Hope for the best.
> 4. Animation artist.
> ...


Ground.


----------



## Dar (Apr 15, 2012)

Ground... Not bad... Not bad at all.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 15, 2012)

i was not expecting fire
interesting

in that case, my team would be houndoom, camerupt and magmar. or any from their evolution lines. maybe a magcargo too.


----------



## Dar (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, right, my team! Um, Gliscor, Golurk, Mamoswine, Piloswine, and Donphan.


----------



## Monoking (Apr 15, 2012)

:DDD

If I was a Gym Leader, I always thought I'd be either Normal or Water, so...

Lesse, Wartortle, Poliwhirl, Floatzel, and Empoleon. I'd have Floatzel and Poliwhirl as my usual (I prefer 2-on-2 battles) and Wartortle and Empo as back-ups.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm amused by this.

1. Sarah
2. Rash
3. Screaming incoherently and mashing buttons until I win
4. Writer of some description
5. Red
6. "same"
7. Electronica/powerpop
8. Unova.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Dante
2. Hasty
3. Beat the ever-loving crap out of them
4. Unsure
5. RED
6. "Let's Rock!" "Apples and Oranges, baby"
7. Rock, I guess?
8. Hoenn


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 15, 2012)

Psychic...

Bronzong, Wobbufett, Girafarig, Exeggutor, and can I use Darmanitan? He has Zen Mode, which makes him a psychic type, and also it plays into my horrid gimmick strategy! If not, then Slowking, or perhaps Sigyliph...


----------



## Mai (Apr 15, 2012)

1. If you really need something for this, use Mai; it's not my real name.

2. Quirky

3. Underlevelling and stall, overlevelling and stall, brute force

4. ??? Would like to know computery/technological things and be good at that but. I'm not.

5. Black or blue

6. "...", "to be sure", etc.

7. Video game soundtracks and/or remixes of them

8. Hoenn


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Elijah

2. Quiet?

3. Use status moves to all advantages

4. Some sort of games programmer

5. Red

6. Come On (Liverpool)!!!!!

7. Classic rock

8. Kanto


----------



## Flora (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Rachel
2. Modest
3. KILL EVERYTHING
4. Actress~
5. Purple!
6. You know you love me~
7. Pop
8. Unovaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghost? Cool.

Misdreavus (I probably spelled this wrong)
Rotom
Frillish
Lampent

I'd be the fourth or fifth gym.


----------



## Green (Apr 16, 2012)

ooh, seems fun

1. Your real life first name
Chris

2. Your favorite Nature in the games
eeerrr, impish

3. Your usual battle strategy
look at the opponent and think up a strategy based around that


4. Your dream job
archaeologist or pilot

5. Favorite color out of white, brown, red, yellow, green, purple, blue, black, silver, or gold.
PURPLE

6. One of your catchphrases you commonly use
don't really... use these?

7. Your favorite genre of music
electro/techno

8. Favorite mainstream game region
HOENN


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 16, 2012)

Can I jus ask, the type we use is not just based on the colour, is it?


----------



## Dar (Apr 16, 2012)

Bulbamew said:


> Can I jus ask, the type we use is not just based on the colour, is it?


No, because both me and Cobra both chose black, but he got Dark while I got Ground.


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 17, 2012)

I doubt that I would be associated with only a single type.

1. Your real life first name
Michael

2. Your favorite Nature in the games
modest

3. Your usual battle strategy
Defensive and careful, with teams assembled with care and not changed without a reason.


4. Your dream job
teacher

5. Favorite color out of white, brown, red, yellow, green, purple, blue, black, silver, or gold.
all of these colors are beautiful and powerful in different ways.

6. One of your catchphrases you commonly use
What can I do now?

7. Your favorite genre of music
I like all kinds of sound, provided they do not hurt my ears.


8. Favorite mainstream game region
Orange islands.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 18, 2012)

1. Let's just go with Kai this time, can be used all over the world ^^;
2. Adamant.
3. Boost stats a bit, then CHRUSH THEM SWIFTLY WITH TREMENDOUS FORCE! And between the blows I usually throw in some status ailments.
4. Teacher/ Professor in the area around neurobiology.
5. Aaah, a bit hard, but blue, purple and black are the ones I desire the most.
6. "...is highly unlikely", "silly" in whatever context and excessive cursing in four different language ^_^
7. Metal all the way, preferably power or melodic death metal. And on rare occasions some rock.
8. Hmm, of the ones I played: Johto, but I have a strong feeling I'll love Hoenn if I ever play it.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

Alright! Since Cobra's gone, I'll take over this!



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm amused by this.
> 
> 1. Sarah
> 2. Rash
> ...


You appear to be very speedy in battle. Electric, I say!



Xion said:


> 1. Dante
> 2. Hasty
> 3. Beat the ever-loving crap out of them
> 4. Unsure
> ...


Ah, yes. Hello me. I'm very reckless when it come to fighting, so Fire.



Mai said:


> 1. If you really need something for this, use Mai; it's not my real name.
> 
> 2. Quirky
> 
> ...


Steel, because you seem to be very, how should I say, careful in battle.



Bulbamew said:


> 1. Elijah
> 
> 2. Quiet?
> 
> ...


Grass or Poison (pick one :)), because I said so.



Flora said:


> 1. Rachel
> 2. Modest
> 3. KILL EVERYTHING
> 4. Actress~
> ...


Ice. It seems to be that you are very ruthless when it come to the fine art of battling.



Green said:


> ooh, seems fun
> 
> 1. Your real life first name
> Chris
> ...


Flying. Try to keep a bird's eye view on the battle.



norblarchoop said:


> I doubt that I would be associated with only a single type.
> 
> 1. Your real life first name
> Michael
> ...


Psychic. You seem to enjoy strategy. 



Nanabshuckle8 said:


> 1. Let's just go with Kai this time, can be used all over the world ^^;
> 2. Adamant.
> 3. Boost stats a bit, then CHRUSH THEM SWIFTLY WITH TREMENDOUS FORCE! And between the blows I usually throw in some status ailments.
> 4. Teacher/ Professor in the area around neurobiology.
> ...


Fighting. It seems to me that you like brawns AND brains. Good choice.


----------



## Zexion (May 13, 2012)

1. Jesse
2. Quiet
3. Status/Stat Boost
4. Drafting
5. Green
6. 'If that's what it takes.'
7. Rock
8. Johto


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

Control of Dialga said:


> 1. Jesse
> 2. Quiet
> 3. Status/Stat Boost
> 4. Drafting
> ...


Hmmm. . . Bug!


----------



## Zexion (May 13, 2012)

Xion said:


> Hmmm. . . Bug!


Oh, Xion... you are crazy wonderful.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

Control of Dialga said:


> Oh, Xion... you are crazy wonderful.


I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## DarkAura (May 13, 2012)

1) Michelle
2) Hasty
3) I usually use moves that are super effective against the opponent. If that doesn't work, I use status moves. If even THAT doesn't work, I attack full on
4) Writer
5) Blue
6) I don't have a catchphrase.
7) Pop
8) Johto and Sinnoh


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> 1) Michelle
> 2) Hasty
> 3) I usually use moves that are super effective against the opponent. If that doesn't work, I use status moves. If even THAT doesn't work, I attack full on
> 4) Writer
> ...


Looks to me that you are a cunning and crafty trainer who is also cool. . .Dark it is!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 13, 2012)

Xion said:


> Looks to me that you are a cunning and crafty trainer who is also cool. . .Dark it is!


...I think we all could've seen that coming,


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> ...I think we all could've seen that coming,


What do you mean?


----------



## DarkAura (May 13, 2012)

> Gets *Dark* as type.
> Username is *Dark*Aura.

I think that's what he means.

I'm not complaining. Dark's an awesome type. :D


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 13, 2012)

Xion said:


> What do you mean?


DARKAura.

DARK Types.

Please do not tell me you didn't notice this.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2012)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> DARKAura.
> 
> DARK Types.
> 
> Please do not tell me you didn't notice this.


*shrugs* What can I say? I go by a person's description.


----------



## Frostagin (May 23, 2012)

1. Eilieh

2. Ummm... Hasty

3. Attack with all I've got, but don't forget type advantages.

4. Bass guitarist of an all-girl band

5. Both blue and silver

6. A quote from Hetalia or Doctor Who

7. All rock music, pretty much

8. Sinnoh, the first region I became champion of


----------



## Momo(th) (May 25, 2012)

Frostagin said:


> 1. Eilieh
> 
> 2. Ummm... Hasty
> 
> ...


Guess what? Welcome to the world of Normal types!


----------



## Le Sabre (May 25, 2012)

1. Alexis
2. Serious
3. Defense and Speed
4. Writer
5. Red, Black, and Blue
6. "I'm sorry, you are just not that good."
7. Acoustic and Alternative
8. Hoenn


----------



## Adriane (May 25, 2012)

Why not.

1. Adriane
2. Calm
3. Keep the opponent guessing
4. Composer
5. Blue
6. None in particular
7. Jazz
8. Hoenn


----------



## Mai (May 25, 2012)

And because some people seem to be posting teams...

Scizor, metagross, skarmory, steelix, excadrill, lucario/some not-steel thing to cover up weaknesses.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 25, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> Why not.
> 
> 1. Adriane
> 2. Calm
> ...


Guess who's a Water user? You are!



Le Sabre said:


> 1. Alexis
> 2. Serious
> 3. Defense and Speed
> 4. Writer
> ...


Well, it looks like we have a poison user here!


----------



## Zexion (May 28, 2012)

Seraph said:


> Well, it looks like we have a poison user here!


Is that because of her avatar?


----------



## Momo(th) (May 28, 2012)

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Is that because of her avatar?


'Twas a factor, but it was not the deciding factor.


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

1. Eilieh
2. I don't really have a favourite...
3. Attack with all I've got, but don't forget type advantages and status inflictions!
4. Consulting Detective *cue glares from non-Sherlock fans*
5. Tie between blue and silver.
6. ____ is/are cool.
7. Punk rock, hard rock, and metal
8. Sinnoh

EDIT: Heh, I'm normal. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 1, 2012)

Frostagin said:
			
		

> 1. Eilieh
> 2. I don't really have a favourite...
> 3. Attack with all I've got, but don't forget type advantages and status inflictions!
> 4. Consulting Detective *cue glares from non-Sherlock fans*
> ...





Seraph said:


> Guess what? Welcome to the world of Normal types!


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Norm

2. Naughty

3. 1 HP (focus sash)/ Endeavor/ Quick Attack 

4. Assasin

5. Silver

6. Die, and be free of pain, or live, and fight your sorrow.

7. Classical

8. Hoenn


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 16, 2012)

Norm said:


> 1. Norm
> 
> 2. Naughty
> 
> ...


You seem to be Ghost, you naughty thing, you!


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2012)

I was hoping for Dark, xD.

Needs more Dark leaders.

Of course, my team is Banette, Dusknoir, Gengar, Spiritomb, Chandelure.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 16, 2012)

...
Sure.

1. Adam
2. Brave
3. Depends. Usually, either sweep everything with super effective moves or wait out your opponent's attacks and strike when they're down.
4. Theoretical Physicist/some other kind of scientist.
5. Gold.
6. "Oh, Come on!" 
7. Classic Rock/Punk Rock/Alternative (and Videogame, if that counts.)
8. Sinnoh


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 16, 2012)

RespectTheBlade said:


> ...
> Sure.
> 
> 1. Adam
> ...


We have a Steel user here!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 16, 2012)

... Sure, why not?

1. Silver is the first I remember playing.

2. Modest, it's quite useful.

3. Combinations/strategies that do a ton of damage but only sometimes work.

4.  Rich person.

5. Blue.

6. Honestly? 'Buenos noches'. Do not ask.

7. Eclectic. If I must choose, then R&B.

8. Kanto.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 16, 2012)

(Steel really fits, what with the swords and all.)

Since people are posting teams...

Probably Skarmory, Bisharp, Lucario, Scizor, and Empoleon. Maybe substitute a Metagross or a Magnezone in there somewhere.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, teams! Umm, damn it, they're all so awesome how can I pick only 5 ;_;
Well at least Scrafty, Gallade, Toxicroak, Mienshao and then either Sawk, Lucario, Hitmonlee or Hitmonchan.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 18, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> ... Sure, why not?
> 
> 1. Silver is the first I remember playing.
> 
> ...


You seem to be a risk-taker. Fire it is!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 18, 2012)

1. That's none of your concern
2. Jolly
3. Always try to have the type advantage, and use a diverse moveset
4. Theoretical Physicist
5. Blue
6. "Seems legit"
7. Metal, especially Progressive and Avant-Garde metal
8. Kanto


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 18, 2012)

Fire? I'm flashing back to when Pottermore gave me Gryffindor, but alright, you are the expert...

Ninetales, a camerupt, rapidash, arcanine, heatmor, and probably a torkoal.

(Just realized that there are _very few _non-starter fire types)


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 18, 2012)

1) Isn't this question too personal?
2) Mild, maybe.
3) Not sure if I have one. I prefer moves with sane amounts of base damage and about 20 PP to ultra-strong ones with 5 PP, sleep is a useful status change, and it's good to be faster than the enemy. Also I don't like bad secondary effects like recoil or recharging.
4) I don't know... Sometimes I imagine myself as the lead singer of a (Lovecraft fan)girl band.
5) Blue.
6) I don't know. "Lava is awesome" is an too old and I only use "It's a void thing" in my mind...
7) Not sure, but I like Disney villain songs... Also I believe that the melody is the most important part of music.
8) Sinnoh.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 18, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> 1) Isn't this question too personal?
> 2) Mild, maybe.
> 3) Not sure if I have one. I prefer moves with sane amounts of base damage and about 20 PP to ultra-strong ones with 5 PP, sleep is a useful status change, and it's good to be faster than the enemy. Also I don't like bad secondary effects like recoil or recharging.
> 4) I don't know... Sometimes I imagine myself as the lead singer of a (Lovecraft fan)girl band.
> ...


Well, well, well. Looks like we have a Dragon Master here!


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Well, well, well. Looks like we have a Dragon Master here!


So, my team could be:
Altaria
Salamence
Garchomp
Flygon, maybe...
And a Charizard and a Milotic for scaly awesomeness that isn't so bad against Ice.


----------



## Ven (Jun 18, 2012)

1. No so comfortable stating this.

2. Relaxed

3. Hard and fast attacks.

4. Programmer

5. Black

6. Act with integrity... No regrets

7. Rock

8. Unova


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 19, 2012)

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Oh yeah, teams! Umm, damn it, they're all so awesome how can I pick only 5 ;_;
> Well at least Scrafty, Gallade, Toxicroak, Mienshao and then either Sawk, Lucario, Hitmonlee or Hitmonchan.


As shown in Heartgold/Soulsilver, Gym Leaders can now have 6 Pokemanz.



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> (Just realized that there are _very few _non-starter fire types)


You can have starters on your team.



Ven said:


> 1. No so comfortable stating this.
> 
> 2. Relaxed
> 
> ...


Hello, our new Fighting-type user. Welcome, to YOUR DOOM *Bum bum BUUUUUUMMMMM!*


----------



## Dar (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll do this again.

1. Shane
2. Hasty
3. Hit them until they fall. If they get back up, hit them again. Repeat if nesessary.
4. I dunno.
5. Black
6. *blinkblink*
7. Anything except Rap and Country.
8. Hoenn


----------



## guy standing behind you (Jun 20, 2012)

1. Charlie
2. I don't really care
3. Kill them with fire. Then creamate the corpses
4. Author
5. PURPLE!
6. YOU BASTARD!!
7. Anything by a guy named Harry Chapin (especially one of his songs called "Sniper")
8. Kanto. Or possibly Unova. Probably Kanto.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 20, 2012)

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> I'll do this again.
> 
> 1. Shane
> 2. Hasty
> ...


Electric!



guy standing behind you said:


> 1. Charlie
> 2. I don't really care
> 3. Kill them with fire. Then creamate the corpses
> 4. Author
> ...


I was going to say Ghost or Dark, but that's WAAAAAAAYYYYY too cliche and mainstream.

So you're an Ice user instead.


----------



## Ven (Jun 20, 2012)

In that case I think I'll take Gallade, Lucario, Meinshao, Medicham, Infernape, and probably Scrafty.


----------



## Dar (Jun 20, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Electric!


Ampharos, Eelektross, Pachirisu, Lanturn, and Electabuzz.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll take a Froslass, Mamoswine, Glaceon, Weavile, Glailie, Delibird, and Beartic.

(If it's possible for me to have a Frost Rotom, switch that for Beartic.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2012)

Fine, I'll just post again, seeing as I got skipped.

1. I'd rather not disclose that
2. Jolly
3. Always try to have the type advantage, and use a diverse moveset
4. Theoretical Physicist
5. Blue
6. "Seems legit"
7. Metal, especially Progressive and Avant-Garde metal
8. Kanto


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 20, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Fine, I'll just post again, seeing as I got skipped.
> 
> 1. I'd rather not disclose that
> 2. Jolly
> ...


Lol, I'm sorry!

Hmmmm. . . . Psychic!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Lol, I'm sorry!
> 
> Hmmmm. . . . Psychic!


Okay then,

Gardevoir, Sigilyph, Starmie, Reuniclus, Espeon, and Metagross


----------



## Deadfan22 (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Natalie
2. Brave
3. Diverse moves, easy stragety.
4. Teacher
5. Blue
6. "How people treat you is their karma; how you deal with it is yours."
7. Alternative, Unsigned, College
8. Kanto


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 15, 2012)

1. Jacob
2. Er, Brave, I guess. I don't battle competitively, so I don't know what they do in-game
3. "It's Super Effective!" *shouts out window like a drunk football fan*
4. Nintendo Tester
5. Silver
6. Sayounara suckers! *evil laugh*
7. Pokemon music. Best one: Pokemon Black 2 and White 2 - Champion Theme
8. The second Unova (as in the one in B2W2)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Harley
2. Hasty
3. Hit hard and fast
4. Auxiliary nurse (Vet nurse, not human nurse)
5. Green
6. "Good grief..."
7. Rock
8. Hoenn


----------



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

1. Colton (don't you dare laugh!)

2. Hasty (much like myself)

3. Depends on my opponent, but I usually equip my Pokemon weak to the opponent with super effective moves >:)

4. I would love to work with animals, but an author would be nice. Or a game designer.

5. Black

6. It's not dark enough!

7. Anything the soothes the soul, such as Pulse in Cave Story

8. Johto


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 2, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> 1. Jacob
> 2. Er, Brave, I guess. I don't battle competitively, so I don't know what they do in-game
> 3. "It's Super Effective!" *shouts out window like a drunk football fan*
> 4. Nintendo Tester
> ...


Fire, yes yes yes!



PhaRaoH said:


> 1. Harley
> 2. Hasty
> 3. Hit hard and fast
> 4. Auxiliary nurse (Vet nurse, not human nurse)
> ...


Bug, my precious



Aristicus said:


> 1. Colton (don't you dare laugh!)
> 
> 2. Hasty (much like myself)
> 
> ...


I was going to say dark, but that's wayyyyyy to obvious. So I'm gonna go with Ghost



Deadfan22 said:


> 1. Natalie
> 2. Brave
> 3. Diverse moves, easy stragety.
> 4. Teacher
> ...


Say hello to Water


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Not comfortable answering this...
2. Serious
3. Annoy the opponent
4. Don't have one
5. Silver
6. "Try harder."
7. Classical
8. Hoenn


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 2, 2012)

AbsurdAbsol said:


> 1. Not comfortable answering this...
> 2. Serious
> 3. Annoy the opponent
> 4. Don't have one
> ...


Welcome to the world of Poison!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

...Ah.
Well, then, I'll take Skuntank, Toxicroak, Tentacruel, Nidoqueen, Gengar, and Drapion then.
     
:coolshades:


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

I shall have the wonderful team that is about to be displayed below.





 Charizard (Really obvious), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Arcanine, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Magmortar, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Heat Rotom, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Volcarona, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Chandelure Please don't tell me I'm not allowed Legendaries


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 2, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Please don't tell me I'm not allowed Legendaries[/s]


I don't count Rotom as a legendary.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

What about Volcarona?


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 2, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> What about Volcarona?


As godlike as they are, they're not a legendary species.

Also, my team:

Typhlosion
Volcarona
Arcanine
Charizard
Houndoom
Infernape


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 6, 2012)

What? I almost got Dark? SO CLOSE! But it was "too obvious". how is something too obvious? Oh well, guess I can have a Dark Type on my team. I mean, they ARE close to Ghost Types.
Gym Battle:
Absol Female Level 45 Sitrus Berry
-Night Slash
-Shock Wave
-Flame Thrower
-Double Team

Dusclops Male Level 42 No Item
-Seismic Toss
-Will-o-Wisp
-Pain Split
-Shadow Punch

Sableye Male Level 43 No Item
-Night Slash
-Double Team
-Shadow Ball
-Rest


Rematch:
Absol Female Level 63 Sitrus Berry
-Night Slash
-Shock Wave
-Water Pulse
-Aerial Ace

Spiritomb Male Level 60 Choice Band
-Shadow Sneak
-Sucker Punch
-Trick
-Double Team

Froslass Female Level 61 Chesto Berry
-Rest
-Protect
-Toxic
-Blizzard

Gengar Male Level 60 No Item
-Shadow Ball
-Rest
-Toxic
-Hidden Power

Mismagius Female Level 60 Leftovers
-Taunt
-Will-o-Wisp
-Pain Split
-Shadow Ball

Drifblim Male Level 61 Chesto Berry
-Rest
-Calm Mind
-Shadow Ball
-Thunder Bolt

EDIT: Yes I only have three Pokemon. I'm a GYM LEADER. Not the Champion. But I have a rematch team!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2012)

...Yeah, but the highes levels of a Gym Leaders' Pokemon is 55.


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay Absurd! I'll fix it! And I'll add a rematch team!


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

I shall do this a THIRD time because my answers always change.

1. Shane

2. I don't really care anymore.

3. Use everything except strategy.

4. Author

5. Black

6. *blinkblink*

7. All kinds.

8. Hoenn


----------



## Ever (Aug 7, 2012)

1. Maya

2. Quiet

3. Attack fast and wipe them out before they can attack!

4. Singer (Haha like that's gonna happen.)

5. Black

6. You don't say?

7. Kpop

8. Hoenn


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 8, 2012)

Dar said:


> I shall do this a THIRD time because my answers always change.
> 
> 1. Shane
> 
> ...


Interesting. . . Bug!



Everglider said:


> 1. Maya
> 
> 2. Quiet
> 
> ...


Flying!



Aristicus said:


> What? I almost got Dark? SO CLOSE! But it was "too obvious". how is something too obvious? Oh well, guess I can have a Dark Type on my team. I mean, they ARE close to Ghost Types.
> Gym Battle:
> Absol Female Level 45 Sitrus Berry
> -Night Slash
> ...


I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Dar (Aug 8, 2012)

Rubicante said:


> Interesting. . . Bug!


Yay :D My second favorite type! I'll make my team later.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

Doing this again with different answers
1. Still not comfortable stating this

2. Quirky

3. Confuse the opponent (not status, with strategy) then attack while they're still working things out.

4. Something with animals or people.

5. Silver

6. Don't have any, stopped using the other one

7. Classical

8. Hoenn


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 8, 2012)

Might as well do it again...


1. Still not telling you.
2. I'll go with Calm.
3. Usual... I don't know. I guess that if the enemy is too strong, I use the strongest Pokémon I have with me (usually my starter). And if that one isn't the right type, I use a more appropriate member of my stable team. But in trainer battles, I tend to switch to the one I'm currently training when the opponent sends out another Pokémon.
4. I haven't thought of that yet...
5. I like purple.
6. Well, I remember using "I am a Lovecraft fangirl".
7. Right now, I like the music in the games I play.
8. Sinnoh. It has the best legendaries.


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 8, 2012)

AbsurdAbsol said:


> Doing this again with different answers
> 1. Still not comfortable stating this
> 
> 2. Quirky
> ...


Grass!



sv_01 said:


> Might as well do it again...
> 
> 
> 1. Still not telling you.
> ...


Steel!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rubicante said:


> Steel!


Steel, hmm... My team shall be...

Bastiodon
Skarmory
Aggron
Magnezone
Excadrill
And maybe Ferrothorn...


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice, always liked Grass.
My team will bee...


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 30, 2014)

1. I hate my real name. You can call me Forte, or Sting.

2. Naughty

3. Inflicting status effects then going all out with brute force.

4. Video game designer?

5. Red

6. "You crack me up, little buddy." (props to whoever gets that reference)

7. Does video game music count?

8. Hoenn


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Javier
2. Modest
3. Strategize like hell. 
4. Developing for Nintendo.
5. Blue.
6. "I'ma leaving"
7. Rock
8. Fuck, this is hard... Sinnoh.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Alex
2. Quirky
3. I like to use moves in combination that make future-me happy. Things that give me more health or drain theirs, that sort of thing.
4. Author
5. Green
6. Indeedly Doodly
7. Alternative, sort of.
8. Hoenn


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 31, 2014)

Ryan
Bashful
STABs and Ability-use
Actor
Silver
"Alrighty then."
Classic Rock
Unova

Just out of curiosity, is Zodiark determining the types now?


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 4, 2014)

1.Weston

2.Naive

3.Power and speed. Just weaken 'em, strike 'em. If all else fails, RUN

4. Aeronautical Engineer.

5. Silver.

6. "See ya on the flip side."

7. Christian Rock, pop, Macklemore, pretty much a little of everything.

8. Unova.


----------

